# Guthwulf



## Amphimir Míriel (Oct 25, 2010)

When I asked my players to give me some background for their characters, one of them (Hello Edheldur!) only said:

"Hello, my name is _____, you killed my father, prepare to die!"

So my solution was to, of course, _SAY YES!_ and introduce Guthwulf as the killer of the character's father in a flashback.

However, now I'm afraid that the character might cross the party too soon in the story and die, when I would rather have him as a "secondary BBEG" for the campaign.

Any pointers from the authors? or any suggestions in case Guthwulf meets his end too soon? I would hope that the PCs don't face him before at least level 15


----------



## Morrus (Oct 25, 2010)

He appears in #8, _O Wintry Sound of Agony_.

That's 15th level in 3.5, or 22nd in 4E (you didn't say which version you were playing).


----------



## Amphimir Míriel (Oct 25, 2010)

Morrus said:


> He appears in #8, _O Wintry Sound of Agony_.
> 
> That's 15th level in 3.5, or 22nd in 4E (you didn't say which version you were playing).




Excellent, level 22 is far away enough for me.

I will have him be "the hidden menace" behind a lot of the bad stuff happening to the party, so that when they finally are face to face with him, it will be important.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm not sure if he's more involved in the 4e version, but in 3e:

He sent an imp after the party to try to get the case in adventure 1. In adventure 2 he sent Kazyk the bearded devil. In adventure 3 he had a full-on erinyes go after the party. All these devils can fess up their boss's name.

In adventure 4, late in the plot when the party crosses paths with the inquisitor guarding the emissary to Dassen from Ragesia, they find him chuckling at a funny passage in Guthwulf's guide to torture and interrogation methods.

In adventure 6, the devils in Castle Korstull I believe were sent by Guthwulf. After they fail to get the Torch, Guthwulf is punished for his repeated failures, and he gets thrown into the frozen prison that shows up in adventure 8, where he can potentially help the party escape.


----------



## Amphimir Míriel (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks a lot, I'll probably keep everything as-is until adventure 6 and I'll see how it goes...

We are really enjoying the first adventure.


----------

